# Cold smoke generator outside of Smoker



## kozmo (Feb 23, 2010)

Kinda working on the same thing I have a drawing and a concept (proved) so far, I didn't wanna take the smoke daddy approach and rely on the wood to stay lit, so I have a propane pilot burner I used in the proof of concept and I am waiting on a couple of things to build the final product, however, the hope is that I can run chip or chunks through it as I have a means of making both.  I will get pictures as soon as I get somewhere.


----------



## mulepackin (Feb 23, 2010)

Heres mine FWIW. Hot plate with a SS dog dish full of chips on a hot plate. I put about an inch of dry chips in, then fill with damp. I make a well in the center down to the bottom of the dish, this and the dry chips get to smoldering faster. A full dish lasts about 6 hours. Cold smoke enters the smoker. The smoker has a separate heat source so I can control it independent of the smoke heat.


----------



## pieban (Dec 19, 2011)

Yes the smoke daddy concept is to dependent on just the right fuel etc . I am going to try to build a fire  box about 24inch by 12inch and 20 tall with venting to choke fire  first get good fire going with 2 to 4 char-co briquet's  using wood chips 1inch sticks of wood and small chips etc  once it is going good then I will try to chock it down  Maybe a 5 gallon pail  with air tight top and then vent out with venture system like smoke daddy uses will choking incoming air. Any one tried the bigger fire idea and choked it  outside of smoker  and piped to smoker ???  I guess i am not good at explaining it If it works I will have to post pics I guess in the new year


----------

